# Omega B22 enlarger gap between condenser house and film carrier



## Jinja (Jan 27, 2022)

I got a used Omega B22 enlarger. Everything seems to be working well. One issue I am having is that there is a gap between condenser housing and film carrier. I am assuming they should be touching and be some what light tight. I adjusted everything and still there is a gap. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 27, 2022)

Looks like the pins are not seated in the negative carrier or the carrier is bent. The alignment looks a bit off as well. 


Here is a manual in case you need one....


			https://www.pacificrimcamera.com/rl/01787/01787.pdf


----------



## Jinja (Jan 27, 2022)

Thank you. I played with the condenser arms (adjusting 4 screws). Finally it’s seated better. Still there is a little tilting to the condenser housing so it’s right side is resting on the film carrier nicely while the left side has a crack of light when the enlarger light is on. The film carrier is leveled now. I am worried the crack of light might affect prints. This is the best I can do with an used enlarger.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 27, 2022)

Once you get it all set up and your safe light is on. Lay a few coins on a piece of blank photo paper and leave it there for about 2 minutes and see if you can see an outline of the coins after processing the paper. If you can tell the paper had coins then your safe light is too close or the small gap in the enlarger is fogging the paper.


----------

